# Why does uber have camera permission for the uber driver app?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Camera app permission driver app?

Had uber for months just found out yesterday.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

My guess is for the random selfie security check.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Camera app permission driver app?


My phone often takes pictures and even movies all by itself

Strange.

Very Strange.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

It's not an accident. They have access to your phone, camera and microphone while you have the app installed on your phone. Why do you think their driver was NOT on the iTunes Store until recently?
So their driver code could not be scrutinized...'it's not by accident.

#fübern


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

They are watching you....always watching.

SO STOP PICKING YOUR NOSE.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

On the android platform is even worse.. they have access to your SD card.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Apple gave permission to Uber to take screenshots - on your phone - at any time. See news release from about 4 months ago. Always wondered why they would do that, my guess is they have a deal with the DoD. Another closet skeleton for another day, perhaps.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Camera app permission driver app?


It is for when someone just sit in your car or damage is it and you are taking photos to send to Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

So no more rubbing one out at stop lights.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I turn all that access off except GPS. When the photo ID challenge pops up, I give it temporary permission to access the camera.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

I use iphone 7 second hand. Someone tried to repair it. The result is the screen is not great, for some reason only the back camera is working and nobody can hear me when I talk unless I’m on Bluetooth handsfree. Good luck uber. You will need a miracle to take picture of my ugly face.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

One idea is to stick a speck of tape over the camera hole. When it wants driver verification, fiddle with it and do a selfie, and then cover up again.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

For damage pics you're better off taking pics using your camera app and then selecting those photos with the Uber app. Otherwise you wont have a copy of them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Camera app permission driver app?


Of course! Uber needs to spy on you so they can learn how often you put your tin foil hat on.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> One idea is to stick a speck of tape over the camera hole. When it wants driver verification, fiddle with it and do a selfie, and then cover up again.


My experience has shown that a photo is not required for verification. Just click the button, taking a pic of whatever and sure enough the app will open up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> My phone often takes pictures and even movies all by itself
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Very Strange.


Not really. You do live in VooDoo county right.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So no more rubbing one out at stop lights.


Hmm.. I see It as more of a reason to rub one out at a stop light


----------

